# Ive just been referred by my gp what to expect next?



## Seren fach (Mar 4, 2013)

I've been ttc for 14 months blood and semen tests have come back ok. My gp has just referred me, what happens next? How long will i need to wait for an appointment? I'm eager to get the next step moving


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

The next step for me was an ultrasound and he should of referred you to a fertility specialist too 

Carls xx


----------



## Seren fach (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for your reply, its been 10 days since i was referred still not heard anything. How long did you wait until you heard? I feel like i'm waisting time, month after month waiting.


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

Do you have a rubbish GP? I have. Honestly I can't remember how long it took but I did have to keep on to the doctor so i'd ring up again and ask him/her what's going on. Tell me about me, time just seems to pass me by at the moment because I feel like i'm forever waiting for the next test/appointment etc.

Good luck 

Carls xx


----------



## Seren fach (Mar 4, 2013)

I have been going back and forward to see my gp for months. She suggested that there were no signs of a serious problem therefore we should just keep trying and see how things go. I just feel that i would like all the test just to see what the problem is (if any) and then make the decision if we just keep trying or explore other options. I asked for another GP during my last visit and he referred me straight away. Should i hear within 3 weeks do you think? I have one child who is 3 yrs old. My GP thinks it is very unlikely that i have any problems with my tubes as l have one child, is this true? What do you think?


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

How long did it take with your first child? Maybe he is taking longer to refer you because of the fact you already have a child. There could be a problem, just because you've already got one child doesn't mean there isn't necessarily a problem, perhaps you were lucky with your first or maybe it's just taking a bit longer with your second, the only way you'll be able to find out is with tests, just keep on at the GP  Hope you don't take offence to this but are you still with the same partner? and if you are older age might be an issue? but I don't know how old you are so I don't mean it in an offensive way 

Like I said the only way you will know is if you take all the tests so just keep on to your GP until they set something up for you.

Good luck!

Carls xx


----------



## 2ndtimeround (Feb 8, 2012)

Hiya,

I have an almost 4 year old. I got pregnant with him, by accident, whilst on the pill! And since then nothing, not managed to get pregnant at all. GP tried to brush me off but eventually referred me. A lap and dye last june showed I had problems with my tubes and PCOS. I was gutted and confused. However my consultantt was awesome, helped us so much through ouyr first cycle of ivf and now I am pregnant (Still early days though.)

Don't let Doctors ignore the problems you are having, simply because you've had a child before. Anyone trying for over a year has a right to a referral to see a fertility specialist. I wish you all the luck in the world.


----------



## Kittycat11 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi, 
Me too!
Ive just been told my referral will be sent off today as my DP's second SA results were in.(5% morphology  ) 
I'm hoping it won't take too long to get an appointment with the specialist .
Would be good to know how long it took you and what they did at your first appointment? 

I got Pregnant with my DD within weeks of coming off BC but now I have low ovarian reserve and doc thinks I'm heading for premature menopause. So I'm not sure what to expect either!  

Good luck xx


----------



## Seren fach (Mar 4, 2013)

No offence taken, i am still with the same partner. I got pregnant the first month with my son, no problems at all. I'm 31 yr old now. Still no word from the hospital nearly 2 weeks after Referral! I'm really frustrated!


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

None of that should be an issue then :S Well my advice would just to keep on at the doctor and the hospital. Have you been assigned a fertility nurse yet? Mine is brilliant. Everything i've had issues with i've always gone to her and she's always managed to help me out with any queries, she's better than our doctor! 

Carls x


----------



## Seren fach (Mar 4, 2013)

Just a quick reply, thank you for your advice. It will be three weeks since my referral on Wednesday and still no word from my Dr or hospital. I feel like I'm pestering them if i go back in and ask them whats going on. Did you find a long waiting list? Do they prioritise couples that have a clear problem when they are referred? What is the normal waiting time, someone mentioned 8 weeks !!!

I hope all of you hear something soon!

Seren


----------



## Shell15 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I'm a medical secretary in a gp practice and we refer all our patients via a system called choose & book where you are given paperwork and you actually ring to make your appointment. This system is used throughout the country so wonder why your dr didn't refer you this way?  This way is definitely quicker.  Don't bother ringing your dr to chase it up as they will just tell you it has been sent which might be the case but the hospital might not have received it.  Ring the hospital you have been referred to and ask to speak to patient services this is the department who will be able to tell you if the referral has been received and give you some idea of wait.  if they haven't got it ring your dr.

I originally had to wait about 4 weeks for appointment but every hospital is different.  I had blood tests and then had to come back for USS but they didn't arrange lap and dye because dh had low count so they said they didnt bother.  I then had to wait 6 weeks for all results.  Then we had to pay again for a private consultation because from then onwards it was all about money because we already have DS not entitled to NHS.  we have so far paid £12,000   for 2 cycles and after a 7 month break have decided one more go and hopefully this will be third time lucky  . Will be starting beginning of April just waiting result of a further AMH test just so desperate for a sibling for our DS. 

Hope this helps and hope you get your appointments soon.

Michelle x


----------



## Seren fach (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Michelle,

That makes me feel better, i'll wait another two weeks and see if i hear anything. I hope everything goes well for you, 

Seren fach


----------

